# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Gangunsicherheit nach der Bestrahlung

## Fiesta03

Ich habe die Bestrahlung nun seit einem halben Jahr hinter mir und habe zunehmend Beschwerden in Hüfte/Knien, die ich vorher nicht hatte.
Kann das mit der Bestrahlung zusammenhängen?? Hat jemand das gleiche Problem?

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Nein, das kommt nicht von der Bestrahlung.

----------


## PaulMen

Mein Bruder wurde in Berlin bestrahlt und hat einen massiven Schaden erlitten. Er konnte nicht mehr gehen. Sein ganzes Becken musste mit einer Platte stabilisiert werden. Die Blase musste entfernt werden. Jetzt gibt es Schwierigkeiten mit
dem Darm. Man muss sagen hier waren richtige Meister am Werk.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Paul,

von Deinem Bruder liegen nähere Details nicht vor. Ob die Bestrahlung die Probleme tatsächlich ausgelöst hat, bedarf einer eingehenden Untersuchung durch kompetente Fachleute. Von Dir selbst ist zuletzt das:  04/2012  PSA 2,27  T. 0,28 hinterlegt. Wie geht es Dir denn heute ?

Gruß Harald

----------


## PaulMen

Details zu meinem Bruder sind sehr schwer zu erhalten. Er liegt im Krankenhaus Friedrichshain Berlin ( angegliedert an
der Charitè), ich bin in der Schweiz.
Wir können nur tel. kommunizieren. Diese ist sehr schwer, mein Bruder steht unter starken Opiaten, sodass genau Infos
schwer zu bekommen ist.
Ich weiss, dass der PSA vor der OP. 9,6 betrug.
Übrigens hat das Krankenhaus mündlich zugegeben, dass der Schaden wahrscheinlich von der Strahlentherapie herrührt. Die Strahlendosis betrug 94 Gray, 2 Monate - je 5 Tage. Soweit mein Bruder.
Bei mir sieht es auch nicht gerade rosig aus. Am 30.10. PSA 23,30 -0,32 Testosteron. Habe Estrayst abgesetzt. Lange Jahre hat mir Estrayst gut geholfen. Nehme jetzt Xtandi, PSA ist gesunken aus 11,30 - Nähste Messung im Januat. So geht es schon 18 Jahre hin und her.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Details zu meinem Bruder sind sehr schwer zu erhalten. Er liegt im Krankenhaus Friedrichshain Berlin ( angegliedert an
> der Charitè), ich bin in der Schweiz.
> Wir können nur tel. kommunizieren. Diese ist sehr schwer, mein Bruder steht unter starken Opiaten, sodass genau Infos
> schwer zu bekommen ist.
> Ich weiss, dass der PSA vor der OP. 9,6 betrug.
> Übrigens hat das Krankenhaus mündlich zugegeben, dass der Schaden wahrscheinlich von der Strahlentherapie herrührt. Die Strahlendosis betrug 94 Gray, 2 Monate - je 5 Tage. Soweit mein Bruder.
> Bei mir sieht es auch nicht gerade rosig aus. Am 30.10. PSA 23,30 -0,32 Testosteron. Habe Estrayst abgesetzt. Lange Jahre hat mir Estrayst gut geholfen. Nehme jetzt Xtandi, PSA ist gesunken aus 11,30 - Nähste Messung im Januat. So geht es schon 18 Jahre hin und her.


Hallo Paul,

94 Gray ist schon happig. Solche Einheiten kennt man eher aus Loma Linda etc. War wohl in der Tat zu reichlich bemessen. Aber ein mündliches Eingeständnis vom ausführenden Klinikum ist schon erstaunenswert. Deinem Bruder und Dir gelten meine Wünsche auf Verbesserungen der aktuellen Situation.

Gruß Harald

----------

